# Tesla Model 3 Rear Drive Unit - Codes



## tesla_transporter (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi all,

Dose anyone have any information of the identification codes / part codes that are used on the Tesla Model 3 drive unit?

I'm looking to buy a drive unit and was wondering if there is anyway to tell the age from info below.?

So far I have found second hand drive units with the following information stamped in to the housing, and also printed on a sticker-
1120990 - 00 - F (motor code and revision?)
TG119274000BJC (motor serial number?)

1120980 - 00 - F (motor code and revision?)
TG119091000AJ2 (motor serial number?)

1120980 - 00 - D (motor code and revision?)
TG118335001PTH (motor serial number?)

Thnaks

James


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

You might try watching John Kelly's Tesla Model 3 and Y Modular Motors video - he talks about the variations of series of motors and mentions the part numbers. I don't think he covers your specific question, but it should be informative, anyway, and I think there are comments from viewers which are relevant to the part numbers.

Edit:
I just skimmed through the comments on that Kelly video, and found this:
​


Dave Seeger said:


> It is interesting you have the 970 motor, those were from the early Model 3 versions. Today, the performance uses the 980 and the long range uses the 990. If I remember correctly, the standard range uses the 980 in the rear with no motor up front. The 990 can be "tuned" with the acceleration boost option for $2k that gives it similar performance figures as the 980.​​


​


----------



## tesla_transporter (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for the info Brian.
I remember that video now. I will re-watch it


----------

